# Tecnologias inovadoras ou curiosas



## LUPER (29 Mar 2008 às 22:03)

Alguem conhecia isto? Não sabia que estavamos assim tão avançados.


----------



## rossby (30 Mar 2008 às 02:42)

Luis França disse:


> - Ó pai, eu quero um cãozinho daqueles... qual rotweiller



Uau ! Extraordinário !


----------



## Luis França (30 Mar 2008 às 12:03)

E o Futuro aqui tão perto ...

*WORLDS MOST REALISTIC ROBOT TO DATE....*


----------



## Rog (30 Mar 2008 às 13:23)

vindeos interessantes.. imaginava que a robótica estava a ter progressos, mas estão a ter mais do que imaginava..


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2008 às 22:59)

*Idosa seca roupa com Internet super rápida   *

Uma sueca de 75 anos usou uma ligação à Internet de 40Gbps para secar a roupa, devido ao aquecimento acumulado pelos aparelhos.  

Sigbritt Löthberg foi escolhida no final do ano passado pela empresa Karlstad Stadsnät para ter a Internet residencial mais rápida do planeta, numa maneira mostrar a viabilidade técnica e comercial das ligações de alta velocidade de baixo custo através de longas distâncias.

No entanto, o uso que a septuagenária deu à ligação não foi o normal: “Ela utilizou-a principalmente para secar a sua roupa”, confessou a um jornal local Hafsteinn Jonsson, responsável da empresa, ressalvando que o equipamento, que consistia em largos metros de fibra óptica, “ficava muito quente”.

A idosa não foi escolhida por acaso, já que é mãe de um técnico da empresa de tecnologia norte-americana Cisco, Peter Löthberg, que foi o responsável pela montagem dos aparelhos.

Quando o projecto chegou ao fim, a ligação baixou para 10Gbps, o que não deixa de ser um valor acima da média para a Internet residencial.

“Estamos a pensar dar-lhe uma ligação de 100Gbps por segundo no Verão. Assim também poderá secar a roupa de todos os seus vizinhos”, gracejou Hafsteinn Jonsson.

Só para terem uma ideia da velocidade que Sigbritt pôde usufruir (ou não!), os 40Gbps podem facilmente fazer um download de um filme em alta definição em poucos segundos...

Fonte: Observatório do Algarve

 é chamado de mundo louco, mas anda tudo doido


----------



## dgstorm (6 Abr 2008 às 21:01)

Fiquei sem palavras com o que vi ! Impressionante mesmo !


----------



## abrantes (11 Fev 2009 às 00:24)

Não havia visto este vídeo!!
Realmente muito bem feito, reações rápidas, movimento natural, muito bom,..


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2009 às 08:56)

*Inauguração da primeira "Rua LED" em Portugal* 

_*A EnergiaViva, Engenharia e Consultoria, inaugura esta sexta-feira, pelas 21h00, em Pombal, a Primeira “Rua LED” em Portugal. Esta é a primeira solução inteligente de Iluminação Pública (IP), baseada em tecnologia LED (Díodo Emissor de Luz), totalmente projectada, desenvolvida e produzida no nosso país e que permitirá uma gestão de IP mais eficiente, mais económica e mais “amiga” do ambiente. 
*_

Esta solução surgiu da parceria estabelecida entre três entidades – EnergiaViva, a Exporlux Iluminação SA, a empresa Rosa Construtores - que estão apostadas em converter os actuais sistemas de Iluminação Pública em Tecnologia LED, estando previsto até final do mês de Maio a instalação de mais 30 “Ruas LED” em diferentes autarquias.

A Iluminação Pública com recurso à Tecnologia LED permite uma poupança energética, situada na ordem dos 60%, uma melhor qualidade de iluminação, uma redução efectiva nas emissões de CO2 e uma significativa poupança financeira nas autarquias. Luis Mota, responsável da EnergiaViva, destaca a importância deste sistema nomeadamente na vertente económica, “com um retorno de em pouco mais de 4 anos do investimento feito pelas autarquias”.

A solução desenvolvida pela EnergiaViva e produzida pela Exporlux apresenta ainda como grandes vantagens sobre as metodologias tradicionais a gestão inteligente de toda a rede de IP com detecção imediata de avarias, um tempo de vida útil dos equipamentos muito superior ao dos utilizados actualmente e a possibilidade de desenvolver soluções personalizadas e à medida das necessidades de cada município. 

A Exporlux, parceira responsável pela produção dos sistemas, vai investir cerca de 4 milhões de euros na construção de uma nova unidade fabril, localizada em Águeda, para fabrico destes componentes, com início no próximo mês de Maio. A actual capacidade de produção é de 100 mil equipamentos anuais, sendo que no futuro próximo o objectivo é atingir o 1.000.000 de unidades e criar 500 postos de trabalho. 

Como refere Luis Mota este investimento “permitirá que esta unidade se transforme no maior laboratório de desenvolvimento de equipamentos de tecnologia LED na Península Ibérica”. O desenvolvimento e a produção deste sistema em Portugal conta ainda com duas parcerias internacionais: a Philips Lumileds e a Fraen. 

A utilização de tecnologia LED na Iluminação Pública é frequente em cidades como Nova Iorque, Taiwan, Toronto, Raleigh, Touraca (Itália) e Dusseldorf. 

No âmbito da cerimónia de inauguração da Primeira “Rua LED” vai decorrer, no Teatro-Cine de Pombal, um workshop intitulado “Pombal Iluminado pelo Futuro”.

Fonte CienciaPT


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2009 às 09:06)

LEDs à lupa




Algumas lâmpadas de LEDs já à venda de 230v e casquilho E27


----------



## Z13 (20 Abr 2009 às 23:14)

De facto parece-me que vai ser o futuro no que toca a eficiência e durabilidade... A única questão tem a ver com o _espalhamento_,se posso dizer assim da luz. É que uma lâmpada (ou díodo) LED pode ser vista a muita distância por ser uma fonte de luz direccional, mas não serve minimamente para iluminar uma área...
Tinhamos que ter muitas lâmpadas em série para ter uma iluminação mínima...

A ver vamos!



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2009 às 23:51)

Z13 disse:


> De facto parece-me que vai ser o futuro no que toca a eficiência e durabilidade... A única questão tem a ver com o _espalhamento_,se posso dizer assim da luz. É que uma lâmpada (ou díodo) LED pode ser vista a muita distância por ser uma fonte de luz direccional, mas não serve minimamente para iluminar uma área...
> Tinhamos que ter muitas lâmpadas em série para ter uma iluminação mínima...
> 
> A ver vamos!
> ...



Sim isso é um facto, a concentração da luz tipo foco, tem limitado muito a sua utilização de substituição das lâmpadas vulgares. Mas penso que os novos desenhos da disposição dos LED vêm colmatar um pouco essa limitação, repara por exemplo na imagem abaixo, parece que terá uma razoável dispersão:





Aos poucos também vão chegando aos hipermercados as lâmpadas LED's, mas as opções são ainda muito limitadas e com preços um pouco altos.


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2009 às 00:12)

Rog disse:


> _*A EnergiaViva, Engenharia e Consultoria, inaugura esta sexta-feira, pelas 21h00, em Pombal, a Primeira “Rua LED” em Portugal. *_


_*

A ver se alguém arranja umas fotografias ou uns vídeos dessa rua, para podermos comparar a luminosidade das LEDs com as actuais lâmpadas das vias públicas.

*_


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2009 às 00:28)

AnDré disse:


> A ver se alguém arranja umas fotografias ou uns vídeos dessa rua, para podermos comparar a luminosidade das LEDs com as actuais lâmpadas das vias públicas.



Pois é verdade será interessante comparar. Mas pela própria natureza dos LED é de esperar uma luz mais direccional para o chão, o que pode revelar-se além de maior eficiência, também menor poluição luminosa.
E como estamos no ano internacional da Astronomia, menor poluição luminosa precisa-se.. em baixo o exemplo de um dos candeeiros que infelizmente se vê com demasiada frequência:


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2009 às 01:01)

Uma pesquisa mais apurada sobre a notícia, lá consegui arranjar um video da rua iluminada com LED's.
Video diário IOL http://diario.iol.pt/artmedia.html?id=1058041&pagina_actual=1&tipo=2&mul_id=13129627


----------



## belem (21 Abr 2009 às 01:45)

É uma notícia que sigo com alguma apreensão...
Como já devem ter notado no meu blog, falo desta questão da poluição luminosa já há algum tempo e até utilizo pequenas luzes led para atrair pirilampos.
Daí por isso mesmo, não sei se estas luzes led (teste...) do Pombal, por exemplo, não serão um problema ambiental ainda maior que as anteriores luzes laranja, pois poderão andar a enganar os animais nocturnos ( pirilampos ou não) nos seus ciclos normais de vida, de forma  opressiva.
Bom, mas isso requer trabalho de campo e verificação « in situ». É algo que teria imensa curiosidade em constatar.
As pessoas pouco pensam nos insectos, mas sem eles, a vida na Terra, não duraria mais que apenas alguns dias.
É nas bases que o equilíbrio do nosso planeta  se alicerça, não no contrário.
Contudo, não vejo qual a razão para não se optar por sistemas de iluminação mais eficazes , como aliás já tenho vindo a defender, desde claro, que não comprometam o ambiente.


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2009 às 01:55)

Rog disse:


> Uma pesquisa mais apurada sobre a notícia, lá consegui arranjar um video da rua iluminada com LED's.
> Video diário IOL http://diario.iol.pt/artmedia.html?id=1058041&pagina_actual=1&tipo=2&mul_id=13129627







Vê-se que até dá bastante luz.

No entanto a luz alaranjada dos candeeiros do jardim é maior. Lá está a poluição luminosa.
Se aqueles valores referidos no vídeo forem verdade, este tipo de iluminação é de facto muito boa.


----------



## belem (21 Abr 2009 às 02:05)

AnDré disse:


> Vê-se que até dá bastante luz.
> 
> No entanto a luz alaranjada dos candeeiros do jardim é maior. Lá está a poluição luminosa.
> Se aqueles valores referidos no vídeo forem verdade, este tipo de iluminação é de facto muito boa.




A nível de luz dispersa e perdida, sem dúvida, que os candeeiros de luz laranja são piores.
Uma lâmpada normal, consegue apenas uma eficácia energética em torno de 5%, sendo os restantes 95% dispersos sob a forma de calor. E desses 5%, apenas uma parte é reflectida para onde realmente interessa... Muitas luzes, não têm protecção superior, fazendo com que a luz vá para todos os lados, menos para onde interessa.
Além de que para a sua produção são necessários cerca de 300kgs de carvão. Para transformar e extrair este carvão, são necessários meios poluentes.
São muitos os recursos naturais exigidos, os processos de extracção/processamento e o desperdício energético é equivalente.
Alguém tem estimativas para a eficácia de uma luz led?
Já a luz fria e limpa do vagalume, consegue 95% de eficácia e apenas 5% são desaproveitados, sem a aplicação de qualquer recurso natural, a não ser moléculas orgânicas e reacções enzimáticas com o oxigénio!


----------



## belem (21 Abr 2009 às 02:25)

Vi isto:

LEDs (Light Emitting Diodes) are small, solid light bulbs which are extremely energy-efficient. Until recently, LEDs were limited to single-bulb use in applications such as instrument panels, electronics, pen lights and, more recently, strings of indoor and outdoor Christmas lights.  
Manufacturers have expanded the application of LEDs by "clustering" the small bulbs. The first clustered bulbs bulbs were used for battery powered items such as flashlights and headlamps. Today, LED bulbs are made using as many as 180 bulbs per cluster, and encased in diffuser lenses which spread the light in wider beams. Now available with standard bases which fit common household light fixtures, LEDs are the next generation in home lighting. 

The high cost of producing LEDs has been a roadblock to widespread use. However, researchers at Purdue University have recently developed a process for using inexpensive silicon wafers to replace the expensive sapphire-based technology. This promises to bring LEDs into competitive pricing with CFLs and incandescents. LEDs may soon become the standard for most lighting needs.




LED Colors
Red - red is the traditional color for maintaining night vision. 
Green - green is now the preferred color for pilots and the military. The green color is also great for retaining night vision, and it doesn’t erase the red markings on maps and charts. 
Blue - many people like the blue because it is very easy on the eyes. Blue appears to be a good reading light for elderly eyes. Elderly folks report that they can read under the blue light for hours without eyestrain, compared to severe eyestrain in less than 30 minutes with incandescent lighting. 
White - the most popular of the LED colors. It produces a soft white light, without harsh reflection, glare or shadows. 
Amber - LED amber bulbs do not attract flying insects, as do ordinary white bulbs. Amber LEDs are used outdoors in areas such as patios and decks where insects flying around lights are a nuisance.

Benefícios do uso de luz led:

Long-lasting - LED bulbs last up to 10 times as long as compact fluorescents, and far longer than typical incandescents.
Durable - since LEDs do not have a filament, they are not damaged under circumstances when a regular incandescent bulb would be broken. Because they are solid, LED bulbs hold up well to jarring and bumping.
Cool - these bulbs do not cause heat build-up; LEDs produce 3.4 btu's/hour, compared to 85 for incandescent bulbs.
Mercury-free - no mercury is used in the manufacturing of LEDs.
More efficient - LED light bulbs use only 2-10 watts of electricity (1/3rd to 1/30th of Incandescent or CFL) Small LED flashlight bulbs will extend battery life 10 to 15 times longer than with incandescent bulbs. Also, because these bulbs last for years, energy is saved in maintenance and replacement costs. For example, many cities in the US are replacing their incandescent traffic lights with LED arrays because the electricity costs can be reduced by 80% or more.
Cost-effective - although LEDs are expensive, the cost is recouped over time and in battery savings. For the AC bulbs and large cluster arrays, the best value comes from commercial use where maintenance and replacement costs are expensive.
Light for remote areas - because of the low power requirement for LEDs, using solar panels becomes more practical and less expensive than running an electric line or using a generator for lighting.



In http://www.eartheasy.com/live_energyeff_lighting.htm


Boas notícias aqui:

Iwasaki Electric will be unveiling the LED light that is meant for outdoor use sometime this July, featuring a trio of built-in 5W medium and wide LED unit lenses or 15W with the same degree of luminescence efficiency when compared to its predecessors that used 40W units. As most of us with outdoor lights can attest, the unseen UV rays emitted often attract insects by the droves, but these new LED lights does otherwise, ensuring your garden patio doesn't get littered with squashed bugs the morning after. Of course, it would be better if they integrated some form of mosquito repellent inside, but that would be asking for too much. The upcoming LED lights will have a longevity of an amazing 40,000 hours before requiring a replacement.

In http://www.ubergizmo.com/15/archives/2007/03/outdoor_led_lights_feels_no_insect_love.html

E aqui:

«Do LEDs attract insects?
No they do not. Insects see entirely different spectrum of light and are attracted to ultraviolet light. A side note, flowers create "nectar guides", invisible to the human eye, ultraviolet light attracts insects to flowers for reproductive purposes. This is not to say that all bugs aren't attracted to LED lights but most can't see the light that LEDs produce.»

In http://www.sailboatstuff.com/co_sailboatstuff_LED_info.html


Aparentemente as LEDS podem atrair insectos mas apenas em condições especiais.


«Light-emitting diode color can range from UV (350 nm) to infrared (700 nm) depending on the chemical composition of the LED...
 ...Whereas incandescent bulbs produce a broad spectrum of light to attract insects, LEDs can be selected to emit a narrow bandwidth or specific color. Previous studies have found that mosquitoes (Wilton and Fay 1972, Burkett and Butler 2005), phlebotomine sand flies (Mellor and Hamilton 2003), and Culicoide flies (Bishop et al. 2004) are attracted preferentially to specific wavelengths of light. Finally, LED bulbs are advantageous in that they can be changed quickly in the field to configure the trap to the particular needs of a trapping environment.»

In http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2603179

Isto significa que não deverá ser um problema, mas seria algo interessante de monitorizar.


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2009 às 11:36)

belem disse:


> É uma notícia que sigo com alguma apreensão...
> Como já devem ter notado no meu blog, falo desta questão da poluição luminosa já há algum tempo e até utilizo pequenas luzes led para atrair pirilampos.
> Daí por isso mesmo, não sei se estas luzes led (teste...) do Pombal, por exemplo, não serão um problema ambiental ainda maior que as anteriores luzes laranja, pois poderão andar a enganar os animais nocturnos ( pirilampos ou não) nos seus ciclos normais de vida, de forma  opressiva.



Penso que não será assim.. a forma de iluminação dos LED é muito direccional, o que permite que ilumine apenas a área pretendida, ou seja apenas o chão, e não para cima ou lados como as vulgares lâmpadas de sódio utilizadas na iluminação pública. (Embora isto esteja muito dependente do tipo de candeeiros utilizados).



> Contudo, não vejo qual a razão para não se optar por sistemas de iluminação mais eficazes, como aliás já tenho vindo a defender, desde claro, que não comprometam o ambiente.



O optar por sistemas de iluminação mais eficazes tem custos.. e esta é uma tecnologia relativamente recente e cara. 

E neste caso em particular de eficiência, não posso deixar de referir uma campanha que decorreu no ano passado e novamente decorrerá este ano na Madeira realizado pela empresa de electricidade da Madeira (EEM): a compra de até 10 lâmpadas económicas a um custo reduzido.
A EEM distribui no ano passado 200 mil lâmpadas para residências, o que permitiu um consumo menor ao fim do ano de 15 GWh/hora (equivalente ao consumo do concelho de São Vicente).
Este ano pretende uma distribuição de 250 mil lâmpadas. mais infos http://www.jornaldamadeira.pt/not2008.php?Seccao=11&id=121381&sdata=2009-04-16

Outro projecto a decorrer no Porto Santo irá permitir que esta ilha em 2016 se torne auto-suficiente em electricidade recorrendo a energia renovável. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19451812&postcount=29


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2009 às 22:55)

Há sensivelmente um ano tive um seminário sobre luminotecnia, e nesse seminário mostraram fotos do casino do Funchal em que a sua fachada principal é toda iluminada por Led's, os Led's têm uma maior durabilidade, mais iluminação, hoje em dia, a poluição luminosa é um facto real, nas nossas cidades, estradas, ruas são iluminadas de forma errática, é mais o facto que a iluminação não ilumina o que nós pretendemos, mas sim o que anda à nossa volta, do que aquilo que é realmente importante iluminar.

Uma làmpada normal 95% do seu consumo é só para a energia calorífica enquanto os restantes 5% são gastos em iluminação.

Os led's podem ser direccionados unicamente para o local que pretendemos iluminar e não iluminar o céu.

A Ponte Vasco da Gama é iluminada por led's se repararem a luz não se espalha, mas é sim direccionada só para o tabuleiro da ponte.

Os led's são a iluminação do futuro, no futuro tudo será iluminado por led's, pela sua economia, pela sua durabilidade, pelo seu consumo mínimo e outras vantagens que só por si fazem dos led's a iluminação do futuro.

Para quem quer consultar muita informação sobre led's: consulte o site da Osram em http://www.osram.pt tem catálogos, programas sobre luminotecnia para fazer download, e um mundo sem fim sobre iluminação.


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 21:05)

---


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2009 às 22:49)

Nunca tal tinha ouvido falar! Marado! 

Bom, mas supondo que tal coisa funciona.. Então e não haveria muita "perda" de energia pelo ar com um sistema destes? 
E a energia já por si um bem precioso e escasso! 
A questão da eficiência será crítica em sistemas assim..


----------



## Minho (10 Set 2009 às 00:22)

Conseguir alimentar um motor de um carro com ondas electromagnéticas é obra! Talvez com um motor ultra, mega eficiente... Transmitir energia pelo ar já se sabe fazer há mais de 100 anos a dificuldade é ter receptores altamente eficientes e pelo que parece está para acontecer em escala


----------



## Z13 (10 Set 2009 às 01:18)

Hummm...  Mas, e o que nos acontecerá se atravessarmos esse campo eléctrico/magnético??

Ficaremos com o cérebro frito?? Será que me arranca o cordão de ouro que trago ao pescoço??

Ainda me parece muita ficção.......


----------



## rijo (10 Set 2009 às 04:47)

Z13 disse:


> Hummm...  Mas, e o que nos acontecerá se atravessarmos esse campo eléctrico/magnético??
> 
> Ficaremos com o cérebro frito?? Será que me arranca o cordão de ouro que trago ao pescoço??
> 
> Ainda me parece muita ficção.......



A página da empresa Witricity explica o funcionamento da tecnologia.


----------



## Knyght (10 Set 2009 às 05:53)

Electricidade em pó já agora...


----------



## rijo (10 Set 2009 às 06:11)

​


----------



## rozzo (10 Set 2009 às 11:24)

Bem, pronto assim sendo!
Nos meus tempos não havia nada disto! 
É de facto bastante interessante e se for bem feito notável o interesse e utilidade!

Só ficam 2 questões, já levantadas:
1) Se o campo magnético pode ser em alguma forma nociva a pessoas ou outros instrumentos no local
2) A essencial questão da eficiência, porque certamente se perderá assim muito mais energia do que em fios... Será aí certamente a dificuldade de evolução e estabelecimento de uma coisa assim até agora, e os principais avanços então imagino!


----------



## criz0r (10 Set 2009 às 15:34)

Witricity


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2009 às 21:07)

Na minha opinião, vai tudo ficar maluco, electricidade sem fios.  Se os campos magnéticos causam problemas de saúde, agora imaginem o que é a electricidade andar por aí no ar com as ondas electromagnéticas dos telemóveis, em dias de chuva até vamos ver trovoadas.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Set 2009 às 22:14)

Bem, pelo que li na página da Witricity, parece uma tecnologia muito interessante!!

Parece que não causa problemas de saúde... resta ver a questão da eficiência e como resolvem essa questão para aplicarem em larga escala este conceito (será interessante ver, por exemplo, o aparelho indutor/emissor ligado ao quadro de electricidade de uma casa e depois, no interior dessa casa, todos os aparelhos eléctricos (já com os receptores incorporados) não necessitarem de fios para se ligarem à corrente!!! Claro que será um cenário para daqui a alguns anos...mas de acordo com o que eles dizem, viável!!)... 

Parece-me que ainda vamos ouvir falar muito desta nova forma de electricidade!!


----------



## rijo (12 Set 2009 às 18:06)

[VIDEO]http://cache01.stormap.sapo.pt/vidstore01/videos/66/bc/c0/840757_ZNZNv.flv[/VIDEO]​


----------



## godzila (16 Jan 2010 às 10:50)

Bom dia, eu adaptei uma câmara wairless a visão nocturna, processo que me correu ás 100 maravilhas, agora o problema é a iluminação por ledas infravermelhos isto é nenhuma câmara vê sem fonte de luz ela vê sim um espectro invisível a todos os seres vivos logo não incomoda em nada as suas actividades, mas passando á frente eu encontrei uma loja na net que vende leds infra-vermelhos mas tem de dois tipos uns a 25 cêntimos e outros a 1 euros e 8 cêntimos a duvida é: o que compensa mais compras 10 euros de leds normais o que dava 40 leds ou dos de alto brilho que dava só 9 leds?


----------



## belem (20 Jan 2010 às 21:06)

Rog disse:


> Penso que não será assim.. a forma de iluminação dos LED é muito direccional, o que permite que ilumine apenas a área pretendida, ou seja apenas o chão, e não para cima ou lados como as vulgares lâmpadas de sódio utilizadas na iluminação pública. (Embora isto esteja muito dependente do tipo de candeeiros utilizados).




Não estava a colocar em questão a actividade direccional mas a faculdade atractiva que poderá ter.
De acordo com os artigos que postei, só com determinadas condições, é que tal ocorre.





Rog disse:


> O optar por sistemas de iluminação mais eficazes tem custos.. e esta é uma tecnologia relativamente recente e cara.



O custo inicial de compra é mais elevado, mas a curto/médio prazo, consoante o grau de investimento, haverão benefícios ambientais, funcionais e até económicos.







Rog disse:


> E neste caso em particular de eficiência, não posso deixar de referir uma campanha que decorreu no ano passado e novamente decorrerá este ano na Madeira realizado pela empresa de electricidade da Madeira (EEM): a compra de até 10 lâmpadas económicas a um custo reduzido.
> A EEM distribui no ano passado 200 mil lâmpadas para residências, o que permitiu um consumo menor ao fim do ano de 15 GWh/hora (equivalente ao consumo do concelho de São Vicente).
> Este ano pretende uma distribuição de 250 mil lâmpadas. mais infos http://www.jornaldamadeira.pt/not2008.php?Seccao=11&id=121381&sdata=2009-04-16
> 
> Outro projecto a decorrer no Porto Santo irá permitir que esta ilha em 2016 se torne auto-suficiente em electricidade recorrendo a energia renovável. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19451812&postcount=29










godzila disse:


> Bom dia, eu adaptei uma câmara wairless a visão nocturna, processo que me correu ás 100 maravilhas, agora o problema é a iluminação por ledas infravermelhos isto é nenhuma câmara vê sem fonte de luz ela vê sim um espectro invisível a todos os seres vivos logo não incomoda em nada as suas actividades, mas passando á frente eu encontrei uma loja na net que vende leds infra-vermelhos mas tem de dois tipos uns a 25 cêntimos e outros a 1 euros e 8 cêntimos a duvida é: o que compensa mais compras 10 euros de leds normais o que dava 40 leds ou dos de alto brilho que dava só 9 leds?



Depende das características de cada LED e o uso que lhes queres dar.
Se as mais baratas servem para o teu objectivo, não vejo porque não as comprar.
Eu, numa loja perto do Cais do Sodré, compro-as por menos de 25 cêntimos ( mas também não sei quais a que te referes...). Eu uso as que são usadas nos computadores ( ecran,teclado,etc...).
Em relação às mais caras, se forem da mesma intensidade e tamanho, só perguntando ao vendedor, porque razão são mais caras ( presumo que sejam ainda mais duradouras...).
Espero que tenha ajudado.


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2011 às 15:37)

Os detritos cuja reciclagem tradicional é dificil estão a caminho de ser bastante uteis num futuro proximo....tal significaria a transformação das lixeiras em coisas como isto:
http://www.plasma-wr.com/

O método usado é baseado no aquecimento dos materiais a valores superiores a 10000º, por meio de jactos de plasma, tais temperaturas decompoem as moleculas gerando materiais inofensivos para o meio ambiente ou até mesmo bastante uteis para certas industrias...sendo que o processo de decomposição molecular é uma fonte energetica que poderá tornar as centrais não só autosuficientes como tambem com capacidade de fornecer energia extra para a rede publica..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_arc_waste_disposal

Uma optima tecnologia que pode ajudar a garantir o futuro sustentavel da humanidade, em equilibrio mais harmonico com o sistema global


----------



## Agreste (31 Jan 2011 às 19:30)

Processo interessante mas...

Que energia alimentará o reactor para a decomposição dos diferentes materiais. 10 mil graus é um dispêndio energético significativo.

O processo garante que não há cinza mas de certeza que haverá escória, material não aproveitável incluindo metais pesados. E que fazer a esses materiais?


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2012 às 15:41)

Hahn HFP160 Firewood Pro - Skidsteer Firewood Processor montado numa simples Bobcat.

http://www.hahnmachinery.com/fp160.html


----------



## Agreste (25 Set 2012 às 15:46)

A memória tal como outras coisas, degrada-se e "morre". A tua musica, os teus documentos, os teus ficheiros, o teu computador. Ninguém espera que a memória funcione para sempre mas... e se isso fosse possível? A Hitachi anunciou ter desenvolvido um novo tipo de quartzo capaz de armazenar dados para sempre. 

Os CD's e os discos rígidos só podem durar algumas décadas ou eventualmente um século mas este novo tipo de quartzo pode resistir a temperaturas e condições tão hostis sem se degradar, praticamente para sempre. Como funciona? Os dados são armazenados na forma binária através de um sistema de pontos dentro de uma pequena camada de quartzo. Os dados são depois lidos com um normal microscópio.

«O protótipo de armazenamento tem 2 centímetros quadrados e apenas 2 milímetros de espessura feito a partir de quartzo, um material estável e altamente resiliente, usado para fabricar lasers e outros instrumentos de laboratório.

O chip, resistente a vários químicos e ondas rádio, pode ser exposto directamente a chamas e a altas temperaturas da ordem de 1000ºC por pelo menos 2 horas sem sofrer danos.»

Actualmente, o material - que também é à prova de água - contém 4 camadas de pontos que podem agrupar 40 megabytes por cada polegada (aproximadamente a mesma densidade de um vulgar CD) mas os investigadores acreditam que podem conseguir adicionar mais camadas. Armazenamento em quartzo. Surpreendente como é que um material tão frágil pode tornar-se no mais resistente no armazenamento de dados.







http://gizmodo.com/5946110/this-piece-of-glass-can-store-data-forever


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2012 às 15:27)

Menos de um ano após ter recebido a autorização para implantar comboios MagLev, a JR Tokai (Companhia Nacional de Comboios do Japão) apresentou o seu protótipo Série L0 que promete colocar os "velhos" comboios bala (os Shinkansen) a comer pó. Desenhado para atrelar até 16 carruagens (1000 passageiros) este comboio super rápido pode viajar a 500Km/h. 

http://english.jr-central.co.jp/company/ir/annualreport/_pdf/annualreport2012-05.pdf






Até agora os japoneses demoravam entre Nagoia (9 milhões de habitantes) e Tóquio (15 milhões de habitantes) - 260Km - cerca de 90 minutos, mas este novo comboio promete reduzir o tempo para apenas 40 minutos. Anunciado há 5 anos atrás, o projecto tinha vindo a ser adiado para estudar a inclusão da extensão da linha MagLev até Osaca (9 milhões de habitantes) - mais 40Km - e terá um custo global de 86 mil milhões de euros. 

Mas fazer as malas e experimentar o novo Shinkansen está fora de questão. A ligação até Nagoia só estará disponível em 2027. A extensão até Osaca em 2045.

Quem quiser pode ir até à China experimentar o Xangai Transrapid que liga o aeroporto até ao centro da cidade a uns 500Km/h. Os chineses estão a planear um novo tipo de MagLev de formato tubular capaz de acelerar até aos 1000Km/h.


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 11:39)

4 das 16 comportas do canal já chegaram... dimensões: 58 x 30 x 10; 4 mil toneladas cada.


----------



## BozoBR (15 Set 2013 às 17:04)

Grandioso. Imagino quanta água pularia se isso caísse na água.


----------



## Agreste (16 Set 2013 às 22:12)

Não sendo estruturas maciças... ocas por dentro até que nem seria muita. Se fossem completas por dentro pesariam 20x mais. O chão ficava deformado.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 18:35)

Esta noticia saiu hoje, anda a circular na net, pensei em partilhar aqui, belo projecto.
Faço ideia o poder das inversões. 




> *Rjukan, Norway, Uses Three Giant Mirrors To Direct Sunlight Onto Light Deprived Town Square*
> 
> A Norwegian town deprived of sunlight because the shadows of surrounding mountains has erected giant mirrors to bathe its residents in glorious rays.
> 
> ...



Alguma fotos:














Estive a ver o relevo do local no _Google Earh_, impressiona, com uma "parede" destas exposta a Norte, é normal que a cidade seja bastante sombria.


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Out 2013 às 05:29)

Po esse espelhos ai sao para aquecer a cidade ?

 Nao gostei da ideia quer sol e calor vai para outra cidade...


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2013 às 08:35)

Já tinha ouvido falar desta povoação, No fundo desse vale deve haver umas belas inversões térmicas.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Out 2013 às 20:18)

cubensis disse:


> Po esse espelhos ai sao para aquecer a cidade ?
> 
> Nao gostei da ideia quer sol e calor vai para outra cidade...



Nem sempre é uma alternativa e este tipo de teste são muito uteis


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Out 2013 às 07:10)

camrov8 disse:


> Nem sempre é uma alternativa e este tipo de teste são muito uteis



 Ta bom se voce diz quem sou eu para discordar


----------



## DRC (27 Out 2013 às 13:48)

Nada de novo, o mesmo foi feito na aldeia de Viganella na região italiana de Piemonte. 
Aliás a ideia dos espelhos nessa localidade da Noruega foi tirada do que foi feito em Viganella em 2007.

Duas imagens de Viganella (Itália):


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2013 às 17:18)

Interessante DRC. 
Fiz uma breve pesquisa, encontrei isto.


----------



## Agreste (26 Jan 2014 às 19:06)

Investigadores procuravam a solução há 13 anos... Longe vão os tempos do soviético Tetris.

«In 2011, people playing Foldit, an online puzzle game about protein folding, resolved the structure of an enzyme that causes an Aids-like disease in monkeys. Researchers had been working on the problem for 13 years. The gamers solved it in three weeks.»

Em 2011, várias pessoas que jogavam o Foldit - puzzle online sobre a ligação molecular de proteinas - resolveram a estrutura de ligação de uma enzima que causava uma doença semelhante à sida nos macacos. Os investigadores andavam em busca da solução para o problema há 13 anos. 

http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...s-solving-sciences-biggest-problems?CMP=fb_gu


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2014 às 15:27)

Espero que isto não pareça publicidade gratuita a esta empresa...

Outro brinquedo desta empresa Jan de Nul. Eles estão habituados aos canais portanto tem lógica.


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Nov 2014 às 14:47)

http://zap.aeiou.pt/carro-voador-apresentado-em-feira-de-tecnologia-na-europa-47001

Que vos parece?
Por mim brilhante!
It's the beginning


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2015 às 11:52)

Os carros sem condutor tem estado envolvidos em mais acidentes do que se esperava. Embora em geral sejam acidentes de pouca gravidade, são contudo o dobro da média.

Mas sempre por culpa alheia. O problema? Aparentemente conduzem bem demais, são demasiado respeitadores da lei, demasiado cautelosos, com "demasiada" atenção ao que se passa na estrada e velocidade de reacção "demasiada" rápida.
Exemplos: Um carro sem condutor detecta muito antecipadamente um comportamento ou trajectória de risco dum peão junto à estrada e começa a travar por cautela, surpreendendo quem segue atrás.

Ou por ex., em estradas congestionadas mas com bom ritmo de circulação, ao respeitar limites de velocidade e distâncias de segurança tende a gerar pequenos engarrafamentos. Outro exemplo curioso, durante um congestionamento entrar à "bruta" numa rotunda ou cruzamento , coisa que muitas vezes é inevitável se ter que fazer, o software tem bastante dificuldade em lidar com esse tipo de situação.

A solução para isto levanta dilemas, tornar os carros mais humanos, desrespeitar pontualmente leis, menos "educados"? Outra temática que se tem levantado é moral. Nunca aconteceu mas várias pessoas tem questionado o assunto. Imaginemos que um carro destes enfrenta uma situação em que só existem dois desfechos possíveis. um choque violento com outra viatura que provavelmente destruirá a viatura e matará os passageiros, ou um desvio para a berma aonde poderá, imaginemos, matar um grupo de crianças que por ali circulava. Como lidará o software com isso ?


Leitura interessante:

*Humans Are Slamming Into Driverless Cars and Exposing a Key Flaw*
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-into-driverless-cars-and-exposing-a-key-flaw


----------



## camrov8 (29 Dez 2015 às 20:02)

Vince disse:


> Os carros sem condutor tem estado envolvidos em mais acidentes do que se esperava. Embora em geral sejam acidentes de pouca gravidade, são contudo o dobro da média.
> 
> Mas sempre por culpa alheia. O problema? Aparentemente conduzem bem demais, são demasiado respeitadores da lei, demasiado cautelosos, com "demasiada" atenção ao que se passa na estrada e velocidade de reacção "demasiada" rápida.
> Exemplos: Um carro sem condutor detecta muito antecipadamente um comportamento ou trajectória de risco dum peão junto à estrada e começa a travar por cautela, surpreendendo quem segue atrás.
> ...


o problema é os pc's desses carros serem basicamente estúpidos pois seguem um um programa a risca e dali  não saem, não fazem o mesmo que o que temos entre as orelhas que analisa e reflecte o que fazer para o mal e para o bem, todos conhecemos aquela situação do peão nas passadeiras que vai para seguir e depois para ora suspeito que os popós da google param logo sem querer saber quem vem a traz parece que os programadores não pensaram nisso.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (30 Dez 2015 às 13:45)

camrov8 disse:


> o problema é os pc's desses carros serem basicamente estúpidos pois seguem um um programa a risca e dali  não saem, não fazem o mesmo que o que temos entre as orelhas que analisa e reflecte o que fazer para o mal e para o bem, todos conhecemos aquela situação do peão nas passadeiras que vai para seguir e depois para ora suspeito que os popós da google param logo sem querer saber quem vem a traz parece que os programadores não pensaram nisso.


É claro que os computadores nunca podem ser comparados aos nossos cérebros, mas estes computadores vão tendo capacidades de aprendizagem.
Relativamente aos peões nas passadeiras, o mesmo se passa com outros obstáculos que surgem de forma brusca à frente do veículo. Este tem que parar porque tem sensores que identificam obstáculos sem fazer restrições. Se o peão não estiver na trajectória do veículo, este não vai parar. Quem vier atrás só tem que tomar atenção, como se de um veículo normal se tratasse.
Mas os veículos inteligentes apenas são úteis em auto-estradas e viagens em vias sinalizadas. Acho que usar o modo automático em plena cidade, é uma autêntica burrice que pode trazer sérios problemas como já foram aqui referidos.


----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2015 às 13:51)




----------



## camrov8 (30 Dez 2015 às 17:46)

jotajota disse:


> É claro que os computadores nunca podem ser comparados aos nossos cérebros, mas estes computadores vão tendo capacidades de aprendizagem.
> Relativamente aos peões nas passadeiras, o mesmo se passa com outros obstáculos que surgem de forma brusca à frente do veículo. Este tem que parar porque tem sensores que identificam obstáculos sem fazer restrições. Se o peão não estiver na trajectória do veículo, este não vai parar. Quem vier atrás só tem que tomar atenção, como se de um veículo normal se tratasse.
> Mas os veículos inteligentes apenas são úteis em auto-estradas e viagens em vias sinalizadas. Acho que usar o modo automático em plena cidade, é uma autêntica burrice que pode trazer sérios problemas como já foram aqui referidos.


 
o problema é que não aprendem, os programas vão sendo melhorados e suspeito que tenham no código algo para prever a trajectória dos peões quanto aos outros não podemos ser narcisistas eu conto sempre com os outros ( é cansativo) não travo sem ter em conta tudo o que me rodeia e já evitei muito acidente


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2016 às 17:47)




----------



## dahon (16 Jan 2016 às 14:01)

> *Lâmpadas incandescentes podem superar eficiência dos LEDs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://abertoatedemadrugada.com/2016/01/lampadas-incandescentes-podem-superar.html


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2016 às 07:27)

Published on Feb 23, 2016
A new version of Atlas, designed to operate outdoors and inside buildings. It is specialized for mobile manipulation. It is electrically powered and hydraulically actuated. It uses sensors in its body and legs to balance and LIDAR and stereo sensors in its head to avoid obstacles, assess the terrain, help with navigation and manipulate objects. This version of Atlas is about 5' 9" tall (about a head shorter than the DRC Atlas) and weighs 180 lbs.


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2016 às 17:31)

Vince disse:


> Published on Feb 23, 2016
> A new version of Atlas, designed to operate outdoors and inside buildings. It is specialized for mobile manipulation. It is electrically powered and hydraulically actuated. It uses sensors in its body and legs to balance and LIDAR and stereo sensors in its head to avoid obstacles, assess the terrain, help with navigation and manipulate objects. This version of Atlas is about 5' 9" tall (about a head shorter than the DRC Atlas) and weighs 180 lbs.







---

*Melbourne researchers develop a paper clip-sized mind control device that sits inside your brain*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-...-spinal-cord-injuries-hope-of-walking/7151174

*Are you thinking what I’m thinking? The rise of mind control *

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/aug/22/mind-control-are-you-thinking-what-im-thinking

Penso que esta nova corrente, o transhumanismo, a médio prazo trará mais coisas más do que boas:

*Humans to become 'God-like cyborgs' within 200 years as they 'upgrade themselves'*

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/humans-bec...hin-200-years-they-upgrade-themselves-1502841

*British researchers get green light to genetically modify human embryos*

https://www.theguardian.com/science...genetic-modify-regulator-green-light-research

Boa parte desse tipo de tecnologias só estará disponível aos ultra-ricos/tiranos. Isso inevitavelmente criará uma sociedade bipartida. Ou seja, o que era 'ficção' há algumas décadas atrás.


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2016 às 17:36)




----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2016 às 22:49)

Bem interessante.

*Caterpillar lança telemóvel com câmara térmica*

*A Caterpillar anunciou um novo modelo de telemóvel, o Cat S60, que tem câmara térmica e foi concebido para funcionar em condições extremas.













*
Além da robustez reforçada, este smartphone tem uma câmara térmica que permite gravar em tempo real e pode ser submerso até dois metros de profundidade.


O novo aparelho da fabricante de maquinaria pesada será lançado no mercado ao longo deste ano, com um preço a rondar os 650 euros.


A grande novidade é a câmara térmica, no caso da marca Flir, um fabricante especializado em sistemas de visão noturna, câmaras de infravermelhos e sistemas de termografia. Ao criar e gravar uma imagem térmica, o Cat S60 permite ao utilizador medir temperaturas, reconhecer corpos ou objetos quentes e, ainda, ver completamente às escuras.


Alumínio, plástico endurecido e ecrã com vidro de um milímetro de espessura são elementos que conferem ao telemóvel uma proteção adicional, permitindo suportar quedas sobre cimento desde uma altura de 1,8 metros. Por outro lado, o teclado do Cat S60 pode ser usado com luvas ou com as mãos molhadas.


O telemóvel tem ainda duas câmaras convencionais.

Fonte: http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Tecnologia/Interior.aspx?content_id=5044199&page=-1


*
*


----------

